#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Bloqueo ssh de dentro para fora da rede.

## hermeson

Pessoal, tem alguém tentando realizar ataques a servidores externos da minha rede, gostaria de bloquear qualquer saída da minba rede pela porta 22... Já achei vários exemplos, de fora pada dentro, mas o contrário nada. Alguém poderia me ajudar, ou tem alguma outra alternativa para essa situação. Não tenho AS por isso que não dá para identificar quem está fazendo isso. Obg

----------


## avatar52

Você quer bloquear o acesso de um cliente para a porta 22? Só usar o Firewall Filter. 

Agora sua afirmação de que não consegue identificar quem faz isso pois não tem ASN é completamente equivocada, você pode identificar isso facilmente com um firewall simples.

----------


## hermeson

> Você quer bloquear o acesso de um cliente para a porta 22? Só usar o Firewall Filter. 
> 
> Agora sua afirmação de que não consegue identificar quem faz isso pois não tem ASN é completamente equivocada, você pode identificar isso facilmente com um firewall simples.


Opa avatar52, obg pela resposta. Entao, a bronca é que não sei fazer esse filter, na vdd quero que nenhum cliente utilize a porta 22, e se precisar que me avise e aí eu libero para ele. E sobre capturar quem fez isso, sem fixar IP fixo no pessoal, eu não sei como fazer. Sabes como criar essas regras?

----------


## hermeson

> Você quer bloquear o acesso de um cliente para a porta 22? Só usar o Firewall Filter. 
> 
> Agora sua afirmação de que não consegue identificar quem faz isso pois não tem ASN é completamente equivocada, você pode identificar isso facilmente com um firewall simples.


Inclusive eu tenho as regras para acesso de fora Pa dentro.

----------


## alextaws

Acho que essas devem funcionar.

add action=drop chain=forward dst-port=22 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=forward dst-port=22 protocol=udp

----------


## daniellannes

Acredito que esses "ataques" mencionados são os brute forces que vagueiam pela internet, habilitando log na regra consegue ver de onde vem.

----------

